# neon tetras + african dragon tail guppy + small eel (3 inches) + african frog?



## Ourfishies (Sep 8, 2010)

I was at the live fish store briefly today and was wondering if these four creatures could co-habit in a tank together:

1. neon tetra
2. dragon tail guppy
3. a small eel
4. a small african frog

If yes, what is the minimum size tank they would need?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

We have a section called Tropical Fish Profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar at the top, and many fish are now included. You will find information on neon tetra and guppy. You can also click on the shaded fish name in posts to see that fish's profile.

The eel is the fish that would likely not go with any of the other fish (or the frog). You will need to know the species to find further information.

Byron.


----------

